# Big Bend Texas



## Spidergrrl (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm heading off to Big Bend, Texas on the 29th. We'll be staying in the Chisos Basin. Hoping to see some Ts in their native habitat while there and am also curious about seeing some amblypigids. 

Don't plan on doing any collecting (certainly not in the park), but hope to get some pics.

Cheers,

Spidergrrl


----------



## josh_r (Dec 19, 2013)

There is a lot of great species to see in that region. I am sure you wil see a lot of stuff


----------



## Spidergrrl (Jan 6, 2014)

Back from Big Bend. Not a huge amount of arachnotivity but did get a great picture of this Aphonopelma sp. crossing the road. The color was much more pronounced in person, a brilliant reddish brown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

